

API for TV Listings in the US - dtobias

Anyone know of a free API for (US) TV listings or a way to use TV listings in an app without violating anyones copyright etc. From what I understand Tribune Media controls most of it and its pretty costly. Any thoughts? Thanks!
======
Osiris
I have used SchedulesDirect. There are several applications that integrate
with SchedulesDirect. The integration is free, but customers/users have to
purchase a yearly subscription to obtain the data, $20 / year. It used to be
completely free but recently went to a paid model, though they do claim to be
a non-profit.

------
minalecs
what are u trying to make ?

~~~
dtobias
A consumer website to help people find and talk about TV shows but I need the
TV lineup/times to do it.

